
Building Graph Databases on AWS [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOLz-By0pTE
======
bni
What is the appeal with graph databases? I notice it recently has been a lot
of talk about them.

I dont see "graphs everywhere". In fact I find they very poorly describe real
world domains.

I see relations everywhere though.

